# Cassie and Rihanna Birthday Suit Pics



## misha5150 (May 8, 2009)

My twitter went crazy last night about pictures that surfaced of singer Cassie's pierced nipples and soon it was all over the blogs.  She responds that someone hacked into her computer and asked why is everyone shocked at seeing a titty.  Then today, a full frontal picture of Cassie comes out and now Bad Boy is sending out cease and desist orders!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And then even later today, pictures of my girl Rihanna came out!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pictures that she took herself and sent to a BF (Chris??).  Although hers were a bit more classier than Cassie's in your face shots, they're still shocking and scandalous.  There hasn't been any statements from her people about them yet. There's rumours of a sex tape leaking soon too.

*Has anyone else seen them??  What are your thoughts??  Will this make you stop liking them or does it make you like them more??  Do you think young celebs are wildin out??  Who do you think is next??*

Personally, I think that they should stop trying to suppress their inner freak and go ahead and pose for Playboy.  I love Rihanna and she just moved up to second on my list of girl crushes!  Cassie should do Penthouse or Hustler, her pics were too raunchy!! LOL!! At least get paid for it!!  It's a recession!!!


----------



## Face2Mac (May 8, 2009)

I saw Rihanna's pics and you can obviously tell she was trying to keep her face out of it if the pictures got hacked one day but if you put that much thought into it, maybe you shouldn't have took them. 

People are saying that he leaked them which is go to further ruin his career. I don't what he thought this was going to accomplish. naked pics and sex tapes makes you more famous on this here continent.

But of course, she looks good, though, body wise, be we knew that.


----------



## misha5150 (May 8, 2009)

I don't know why people want to drag him into the mess saying that he is the one that leaked them.  I don't believe he had anything to do with them.  A fellow blogger said that someone tried to sell her the pics (Cassie's and Rihanna's) and a sex tape (Rihanna's) a couple of months ago and she declined and she blogged about it.  No one believed her until yesterday!!  Womp!  She says that it wasn't CB so I believe her.  

Both of them looked good.  Cassie needs to eat a couple of double cheeseburgers to put some more meat on her but other than that, she's gorgeous.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 8, 2009)

Cassie's got some nice boobs, I'll tell ya that. 

We could argue that most people "leak" their own nude pics, but in Rihanna's case, she's already a huge star, so I don't see why she'd want any more attention, especially after the Chris Brown situation.

Now Cassie is a failed R&B singer and the only reason she's even partially relevant is because she's fucking Diddy. After seeing the major fame/ attention that comes from having your own sexy tapes/ pics (Paris, Kim, Vanessa. Miley etc.), I wouldn't be surprised if she sent those pics out herself and announced an "OMG, HAVEN'T YOU SEEN A BOOB B4 LOL" message on twitter to fool us.
We know whats up.

And what's up with the pierced nipples. Is that what these kids are doing these days?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 9, 2009)

I think that if you have nude or topless pictures taken of yourself you need to be prepared for them to possibly be leaked..or learn from others mistakes and have them taken professionally and published so you can make the money from them.
The cease and desist order is pointless now.  Too many people have saved the pictures on their computers and it is unlikely either of them would make very much money on them since they've already been published, with or without consent.
It doesn't affect my thouhts on them at all, I just wish they wouldn't act so surprised when those pictures do pop up without their consent.


----------



## misha5150 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_And what's up with the pierced nipples. Is that what these kids are doing these days?_

 

OKAAAAAYYYYY!! I was thinking the same thing!!  LMAO!!  

And to think that Diddy had the nerve to tell Day26 and the 3 remaining members of Danity Kane (at the time) that if they mess up in the music biz the next step for them would be getting naked for attention like Aubrey.  ROTFL!!!  At least she got paid to get naked Diddy!!!


----------



## misha5150 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_I think that if you have nude or topless pictures taken of yourself you need to be prepared for them to possibly be leaked..or learn from others mistakes and have them taken professionally and published so you can make the money from them.
The cease and desist order is pointless now. Too many people have saved the pictures on their computers and it is unlikely either of them would make very much money on them since they've already been published, with or without consent.
It doesn't affect my thouhts on them at all, I just wish they wouldn't act so surprised when those pictures do pop up without their consent._

 

Celebs know what the consequences are when they make a video or take naked pictures of themselves.  It's just that they are so full of themselves that they don't think it (having them released to the public and being embarrassed) will ever happen to them.  Yeah, I had to tell my brothers to go online and see the pics before they got pulled down.  LOL


----------



## aziajs (May 9, 2009)

they are dumb.  i get so tired of seeing celebs naked on camera phones and shit.  stop taking naked pictures.  stop doing sex tapes.  they always end up in the wrong hands.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 9, 2009)

^^^ Exactly.....Like they say....Take  a Picture it will last longer!! If you don't want them seen stop posing for them....so stupid! Every week a different set of celeb's raunchy half naked ass pics are leaked...I guess they never watch the news...Whatever...


----------



## MiCHiE (May 9, 2009)

Both of them have nice bodies....I personally would never do the photos or the tape, but whatever.....If you're woman enough to take them, be ready for the leak. They don't seem to mind the publicity, so it is what it is...Just don't be a KK and release a wack and boring sex tape. I'd only want to see something that I could learn and grow on LOL.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 9, 2009)

gah, and i'm starting to feel like a freak, because i don't look like them..i'm totally imperfect, never thought about much until it was  forced down my throat so much.

And Rihanna seems very..naive.. to me. She got beaten up by her boyfriend, is hesitant to press charges and then gets a gun tattoo?  She is surprised those pictures got leaked?  It sounds like she has been thrown into the shark tank and nobody is their to give her proper guidance. I didn't realize how young she was until today.  I hope she finds someone she can trust.


----------



## misha5150 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Just don't be a KK and release a wack and boring sex tape._

 

that ray j and kim video was so wack....I felt like I was watching someone bone a corpse


----------



## MiCHiE (May 9, 2009)

I felt like I was watching someone give a BJ to an electric eel.


----------



## elongreach (May 9, 2009)

^^ lmao.  I've never seen that video, but now I know it's not necessary.  I wish I had a body like Rihanna.  But everyone is right.  If you take the pic, you have to be prepared for the repercussions.  Just like this "Sexting" old folks talk about now.


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 9, 2009)

And didn't Cassie shave half her head a while back?

_*cough*attention whore*cough*_


----------



## michelle79 (May 9, 2009)

I just saw the pics.....Rihanna's body is amazing, Cassie looks like a little boy.

Nothing really shocks me anymore. According to some blogs there is plenty more where this came from & these picture leaks have been in the works for sometime.


----------



## misha5150 (May 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_And didn't Cassie shave half her head a while back?

*cough*attention whore*cough*_

 
yes she did:







And here is Cassie with Pimp oops i meant Diddy:


----------



## Macnarsandlove (May 9, 2009)

cassie is just lame. i guess nobody cared about the boob shots so a pic showing her spread eagle would do it. she is silly and hair thing is ridiculous. she tries too hard. 

i almost feel bad for rihanna cause of her getting beat up. her body is really is really nice tho. so lucky her.t


----------



## RedRibbon (May 9, 2009)

I saw them and I don't understand why she even had to say anything about them.  I personally think that saying anything about your nudes after they've been leaked is only as a way of making it not seem as bad as you think.  Rihanna's seem to be more of a bigger deal than Cassie's which might be why she said something about them whereas Rihanna has stayed quiet.  

Also, as someone else mentioned, Cassie has only recently been in the news because she shaved her head, now she has nudes floating around, I bet she has an album coming up soon.  I don't understand the logic behind Puff issuing the cease and desist orders, maybe he should have coached her better and told her not to take nude pics?  I know she's her own person and can do what she wants but if I was that famous and marketed music towards young girls then I'd think twice about letting a guy take a photo of me in the buff.

It does seem that the Cassie thing is an inside job, I only saw the boob photos of her at first, then I saw the Rihanna ones and then someone came out with Cassie's goodies on show..makes me think why they weren't all released at the same time.


----------



## Blushbaby (May 9, 2009)

The pics didn't phase me. We've seen them all before right? The 'leaked pics' excuse is so damn tired.


----------

